# wtb simplicity 7013 carb



## blackharleys (Jul 26, 2013)

im looking for a carb for my 13hp briggs horizontal shaft motor.im told a 13-16 will work.i you have one to sell please email me.a rebuildable one will also work.thanks for looking.


----------

